# Sources: Bucks, Khris Middleton closing in on 5-yr/$70M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616139234148253697


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm happy with this. Definitely could've been more.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Plus that fifth year shows that he wants to be in Milwaukee which is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

A team is really going to pay Khris Middleton $14 million per year? Seems like the new Bobby Simmons.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Mrs. Thang said:


> A team is really going to pay Khris Middleton $14 million per year? Seems like the new Bobby Simmons.


You must not watch a lot of Bucks games.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Middleton is great, glad the Bucks brought him back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The most important factor is the NBA salary cap, which is about to increase at drastic levels.
> 
> This upcoming season, it will be around $68 million. That’s a bump up from $63 million last season. But brace yourself for what’s to come over the next two years.
> 
> ...


http://onmilwaukee.com/myOMC/authors/paulimig/middletonbucks.html

A good read for anyone who might think the Bucks overpaid (though it doesn't seem like that's the consensus, anyway).


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I understand the cap situation (I was posting the same stuff with regards to the Josh Smith situation and how eating his money over 6 years is easy with the cap going up). I think with guys like Middleton and Carroll teams are getting too far ahead of themselves though. They have correctly realized they can overpay now for good players and have them at a manageable number in 3 years, but contained in that is an assumption that the player will have been worth the trouble in 3 years.

I don't care what anybody says. Carroll and Middleton are not stars. They are role players who were fortunate to have what were likely their career years in contract years. These types of guys rise and fall in 2-3 year windows in the NBA all the time (Wilson Chandler anybody? Aaron Afflalo?)

Their teams were happy to have them last year, and will probably be happy with them next year too, but I would bet by year 4 it's more likely the $8-9 million in today's equivalent dollars looks more like dead weight than a steal.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Mrs. Thang said:


> I understand the cap situation (I was posting the same stuff with regards to the Josh Smith situation and how eating his money over 6 years is easy with the cap going up). I think with guys like Middleton and Carroll teams are getting too far ahead of themselves though. They have correctly realized they can overpay now for good players and have them at a manageable number in 3 years, but contained in that is an assumption that the player will have been worth the trouble in 3 years.
> 
> I don't care what anybody says. Carroll and Middleton are not stars. They are role players who were fortunate to have what were likely their career years in contract years. These types of guys rise and fall in 2-3 year windows in the NBA all the time (Wilson Chandler anybody? Aaron Afflalo?)
> 
> Their teams were happy to have them last year, and will probably be happy with them next year too, but I would bet by year 4 it's more likely the $8-9 million in today's equivalent dollars looks more like dead weight than a steal.



I look forward to bumping this down the line.


----------

